# Ok...I know you may be biased a bit, but: 2014 Ultegra vs. Chorus Mechanical



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

As the title suggests, I'm looking for opinions again. I think I have it pinned down to either the new Ultegra DI2 or Campy Chorus (maybe Record...depending on price at the time of purchase).

It's for a Cervelo S2...I know both are 11 speed, the Ultegra has me dealing with batteries and issues with full fingered gloves, while the Chorus means getting a new free hub body, special tools for the chain but far easier multiple gear shifts.

Thoughts and opinions for those who have played with the current Ultegra DI2 and Chorus?


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Why not Campy EPS?

It really will be a question of going electronic or not, otherwise.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

kmak said:


> Why not Campy EPS?
> It really will be a question of going electronic or not, otherwise.


+1. If anything, why not Athena EPS vs. Ultegra Di2.

I'll also add KMC X11 chains work just as great, if not even better than Campy's 11-speed chains. You won't need to worry about purchasing their proprietary chain tool either. 

On the Ridley, I have SR11-EPS, Recon cassette and a Rotor 3D+/Praxis Works crankset (now on the De Rosa). Never an issue with shifting even with the hybrid of a drivetrain that I was using. 

Just recently I transferred the crankset onto the De Rosa after rebuilding it with SR11-EPS as well. I'm also using a KMC X11 chain and shifting is just as smooth as it was on the Ridley.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Tough choice, but suggesting Athena EPS seems like a fair match on everything bar price.

This may not be the most reliable price benchmark, but Ribble currently sell these groups for:

Chorus: £879.99

Ultegra DI2: £999.99

Athena EPS: £1,359.99

So the price differential from 6770 DI2 is -12% for Chorus or +36% for the Athena EPS. 

Shouldn't have problems getting a new freehub body for most all modern rear wheels, under the 180 bucks (approx) that you save with the Chorus option. On the other hand 6770 DI2 is certainly the most affordable of all electronic groups by a pretty big margin yet.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Some good points...the reason I didn't have Athena EPS in there is I'm vain and hoping to keep things on the darker side (yes, I know you can get Athena EPS in black), want as much internal as possible on my aero framed bike and of course there is the money aspect. Price wise, it'll be a toss-up between Chorus (with Record being right in there as the price gap still puts in in the same ballpark I'm looking at) and the "Ui2" set-up...Athena EPS would solve my full-fingered glove issue, but is a fair step up in price.

Wheel wise, I have Campy Zondas (freehubs are pretty easy to get a hold of)....but thanks for the pointers on the KMC X11 chains....didn't know they would work on the Campy set-ups too.

It kinda comes down to the best bang for the buck mechanical awesomeness vs. the current rising star of the electronic...but having limited experience with either, it still leaves me looking for opinions.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've heard some anecdotes (so, take them with a grain of salt) that EPS has had issues and is a few steps behind Di2.

I was just saying last week that at this point I would go with Campag mechanical over anything else at the moment, including electronic shifting.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

MercRidnMike said:


> Some good points...the reason I didn't have Athena EPS in there is I'm vain and hoping to keep things on the darker side (yes, I know you can get Athena EPS in black), want as much internal as possible on my aero framed bike and of course there is the money aspect. Price wise, it'll be a toss-up between Chorus (with Record being right in there as the price gap still puts in in the same ballpark I'm looking at) and the "Ui2" set-up...Athena EPS would solve my full-fingered glove issue, but is a fair step up in price.
> 
> Wheel wise, I have Campy Zondas (freehubs are pretty easy to get a hold of)....but thanks for the pointers on the KMC X11 chains....didn't know they would work on the Campy set-ups too.
> 
> It kinda comes down to the best bang for the buck mechanical awesomeness vs. the current rising star of the electronic...but having limited experience with either, it still leaves me looking for opinions.


If you stick with Campagnolo, nothing wrong with Chorus 11. For the price, the best bang for the buck in Campy's 11 speed lineup. The ultra-torque cranksets (i.e. Chorus11, Record11, SR11) doesn't require a puller, along with a 14mm hex key in order to remove the crankset unlike their power-torque counterparts (i.e. Athena). 

I had Chorus11 on the De Rosa and never an issue. The only reason why I upgraded to SR11-EPS was because I landed an amazing deal for an upgrade kit from a fellow cyclist. He had purchased it and later found out his frameset couldn't accept the EPS kit unless it was drilled to accommodate internal wiring.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

primov8 said:


> I had Chorus11 on the De Rosa and never an issue. The only reason why I upgraded to SR11-EPS was because I landed an amazing deal for an upgrade kit from a fellow cyclist. He had purchased it and later found out his frameset couldn't accept the EPS kit unless it was drilled to accommodate internal wiring.


My frame would require a couple extra holes for Di2....but the manufacturer has issued the "how to" for it. I'm not against a couple holes (it's internal routing anyway and the manufacturer has given its blessing), but it is just one more thing to consider.

I am a little surprised, though.....didn't see any Campy equipped bikes at the Tour of Alberta prologue yesterday


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

charlox5 said:


> I've heard some anecdotes (so, take them with a grain of salt) that EPS has had issues and is a few steps behind Di2.
> 
> I was just saying last week that at this point I would go with Campag mechanical over anything else at the moment, including electronic shifting.


I think nearly all of the water issues that people have discussed have been with Di2...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Remember that you were comparing 10sp Ultegra Di2 with 11sp Athena EPS.




aa.mclaren said:


> Tough choice, but suggesting Athena EPS seems like a fair match on everything bar price.
> 
> This may not be the most reliable price benchmark, but Ribble currently sell these groups for:
> 
> ...


----------

